# Batley General Hospital



## Waspy (Feb 5, 2014)

For some reason there is no history of this place that I can trace.
I have been all over the internet looking for some history but nothing!!!
All I can get is that it was first opened in 1929.
It was known as Batley General Hospital 1929 to 1948
Then changed to Batley and District General Hospital 1949 to 1951
It contiued with the same name until 1988 when it was closed for the newly built Dewsbury district hospital.
From 1990 to about 1996 it was known as Carlinghow nursing home, then closed down again.
There is planning permission put forward for a girls school but has yet to be passed via council.
This was my first urban adventure, I was cheeky enough to ask a builder who was in the building if I could have a walk around, as when I was a child I did use this hospital and was admitted here when I brike my arm in 2 places so I had memories of the place.
Weird thing was when I went to the ward I was in for 2 nights I remembered it in 1988 style, then to stand there in the gutted ward was funny... I could see the nurses desk and the TV on the wall in my head as I looked around.
Hope you like the images...



CSC_1227 by milner.phil, on Flickr
http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2822/12
203465516_d87873f266_b.jpg
CSC_1227 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1359 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_1155 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_1145 by milner.phil, on Flickr
The ward I mentioned, view from my bed!!



DSC_1131 (2) by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_1130 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_1113 by milner.phil, on Flickr
Old x-ray room, which was someone's bedroom when it was a care home!



CSC_1366 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1364 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1356 (2) by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1349 (2) by milner.phil, on Flickr



Childrens Ward by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1307 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1339 (2) by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1341 (2) by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1336 (2) by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1264 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1266 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1246 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1241 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1334 (2) by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1279 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1257 by milner.phil, on Flickr
Should these of been left???



CSC_1244 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1301 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1287 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1296 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1303 by milner.phil, on Flickr



CSC_1299 by milner.phil, on Flickr




CSC_1233 by milner.phil, on Flickr
*I always take a picture of myself to prove I was there!*
Hope you enjoyed it.. I did.
Phil​


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 5, 2014)

Great set of pics there!
Thanks for sharing ..


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 5, 2014)

Really liked that, lots of nice peely paint


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 5, 2014)

great shots!


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice work, and like how you got access.


----------



## Hitcher (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome mate, i really like that....


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 5, 2014)

Great stuff. Not seen this one before.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 5, 2014)

Corr thats lovely, really love your processing too, subtly done. 
Looks a really nice wander round some beautiful architecture! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 5, 2014)

Cracking set of images thanks for sharing.


----------



## kowalsky (Feb 5, 2014)

Fantastic report, thank you.


----------



## Geordielad (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice Report good Job


----------



## stodge65 (Feb 23, 2014)

Is this place still standing...im only about 20 miles from here...brilliant photos


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 23, 2014)

Great photos


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 24, 2014)

I rather like that


----------



## Waspy (Feb 24, 2014)

stodge65 said:


> Is this place still standing...im only about 20 miles from here...brilliant photos



yes and in pritty much the same condition.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice processing. Like this alot.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 25, 2014)

Odd that you can't find any history and in truth I didn't find much either. 

But...

Is this your hospital?





If so you may wish to research "Batley Cottage Hospital" instead of the name you were using?

Funny you should mention the feeling of deja vu when you went into that one particular ward. We explored Blackburn Infirmary and I had exactly the same experience when I found myself standing in my bed space on the ophthalmology ward. Weird thing was I hadn't even realised where I was and then it just sort of hit me, exactly like in the cartoons when you see a light bulb appear over someone's head!


----------



## Waspy (Feb 25, 2014)

TeeJF said:


> Odd that you can't find any history and in truth I didn't find much either.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. Yes it looks to be the same place. I will look into th search for Batley Cottage Hospital. 
Glad you had the same feeling, when I told the wife I got a weirdo look from her!! women.


----------



## Pendleer (Mar 31, 2014)

Your pictures are beautiful. The staircases are gorgeous.


----------



## hellewell58 (Mar 31, 2014)

Great pics


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Mar 31, 2014)

nice report mate  shame about there not being a lot of history on the place would have liked to read up about it  bet if them walls could speak they would have some very interesting stories to tell


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 5, 2014)

Liking it! Thanks for sharing!


----------

